# One PC, Six Hard Drives, 37 OSes!



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Link to story...

So how many operating systems do you have?

Here is the list of this guys OSes... My personal favorite is seeing that he is running Dosshell. 

*Main Menu:*
Dos 6.22 w/Dosshell 
Dos 7.0 
DR-Dos 
FreeDos 
OS/2 warp IV 
SkyOS

*Windows Menu:*
Windows 1.01 
Windows 2.03 
Windows 3.1 
Windows 95 
Windows 98 First Edition 
Windows 98 SE (2 installations - Main, Lite) 
Windows ME 
Windows XP Pro 
Windows 2000 Pro

*Unix Menu:*
AtheOS 
Syllable OS 
Aos (Bluebottle)/Oberon 2.3.6 
BeOS 5 Personal Edition 
BeOS 5 w/ Mac skin
BeOS 5.03 Developer Edition 
QNX 6.1 
QNX 6.2 
FreeBSD 
OpenBSD 
NetBSD 
Minix

*Linux Menu:*
Storm 2000 
Immunix 
Conectiva 
Libranet 
Vector 
JBLinux 
Slackware 
Trustix 
Red Hat 7.2 
Mandrake 8.2 
Debian

*Dos Window Managers Menu:*
Tandy Deskmate 
Desktop 2 
Dos94 
Dosstart 
Egress 
Gaze 
Glance 
IconDOs 
Iconshell 
QBfos99 
Iconshell 2.1 
xgui 3 
xgui 4 
MAcShell 
MilleniumOS 
XTos


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

I doubt that guy is going for produtivity, as many of those OSes have been obsolete for years...

Until recently, I had on one machine (but with a 20GB & 80GB drive)

Win2K Pro
Win2K Adv Svr
Redhat Linux 7.3
Mandrake Linux 8.2

I also had Caldera Linux as well for a day or so but figured that was overkill. I blew away the whole set of drives and now just have Win2K Adv Svr with Domino/Notes 6.00 on it.

In the Past I had on one machine (A 486/50 I believe with 8MB ram???)

Dos 6
OS/2 Warp
NT 4 (or was it 3.51?) SVR
NT 4 (or was it 3.51?) Wkstn
Netware 3.12
Slackware Linux


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Holy crap. Most I ever had was 2 OSes on one machine and that's how it came from the factory. My IBM orginally came with WIN3.1 and OS/2 Warp (oh yeah and DOS 9). A year later I borrowed the WIN95 and nixed 3.1 and OS/2. Best move I ever made


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Not to mention most of the aren't Y2K compliant...


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Steve Mehs _
> * Holy crap. Most I ever had was 2 OSes on one machine and that's how it came from the factory. My IBM orginally came with WIN3.1 and OS/2 Warp (oh yeah and DOS 9). A year later I borrowed the WIN95 and nixed 3.1 and OS/2. Best move I ever made  *


Technically Win 1, 2, and 3.x (as well as Windows for Workgroup) were not Operating Systems (more Operating Environments) as they were add-ons, and were not bootable OSes like DOS or Win9x or Warp were. Was that a real version of DOS or just the DOS window under Warp.


----------



## Ryan (Apr 24, 2002)

I attended Linux Expo last winter in NYC. They hold a 'family-fued' style trivia game one evening.

The final question for the panels was to come up with a list of 13 or 15 (I forget) linus distros not including the big names in industry.

So you could probaby get 20 - 30 linux distros on one box before you even started looking at Windows, DOS, etc.


----------

